# Newly Certified NYS EMT-B...What is my next step?



## emtwannabe' (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I recieved my EMT-B Certification card in the mail along with a congratulations letter.  After all the excitement subsided, reality kicked in and I really need advice as to where I begin?  

I put my name on the long EMT FDNY list but for now I understand that I need 300 hrs of experience before I can even think of finding a job with a hospital.  I am live in NYC and wouldnt mind volunteering in most of the five boroughs.  Any suggestions how I apply for this in Brooklyn?  Even Queens.

Please lend some advice on this topic if you can...I want to get started asap.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 12, 2010)

There are numerous volunteer services in Brooklyn, depending on where you live.  BRAVO is in the Bay Ridge/Sunset Park area, I believe there is one in Dyker...  Google, and I'm sure you'll find them.


----------



## emtwannabe' (Jan 12, 2010)

alrighty.  So I just call them up and ask if there are any positions available?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 12, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/yaowak5

Well, you could call, and ask if they deliver... but make sure to use the secret code "Open Sesame"

My kidding aside, you are going to have to initiate the interaction, they are not going to hunt you down. Consider having a resume prepared, and read the discussions here (search) about Interviews.


----------



## emtwannabe' (Jan 12, 2010)

thank you. honestly that was the info I was looking for?  I've worked in the corporate world for years and from what i understand its very different, I would be filling out applications...and I just didnt know how to go about it.. I guess I'll put it on my resume...

thanks again...


----------



## 46Young (Jan 14, 2010)

Before I start, let me state that I moved out of the area back in 10/07. I worked FT for NSLIJ as both an EMT and medic, and per diem for Hunter Ambulance as an EMT, and Flushing/Jamaica/Brookdale as a medic. I'm a former Queens resident, Ridgewood, Middle Village, and a short time in Bushwick, B'klyn.

You made no mention if you're currently employed or not. 

Assuming you're not, I would start by applying to AMR and Transcare. Last I heard, both do NYC 911 in addition to IFT. Transcare obviously holds greater potential for breaking into 911. I understand that Jamaica Hosp has (had?) an IFT division, where EMT's would qualify for an upgrade to 911 after time served, maybe 6 months or a year or whatever. Go to the Axel Building next to the hospital (on Jamaica Ave), find the EMS office and find out. NSLIJ will hire w/o experience, but I'm sure that there's a long waiting list. You need to apply to all these places, though. You'll get nowhere if you don't get out and submit apps. If you can break into 911 at any of these places, you can build your 911 resume and eventually have enough experience to apply to other hospitals. Landing a FDNY EMS gig would help in getting a per diem spot at a hosp, I would think.

You won't earn a liveable wage at FDNY EMS, though. Not unless you stay single and avoid having any kids. 

If you want to go medic, Suffolk CC and LaGuardia both have degree programs. Having a degree won't help you get hired in NYC, but it could help if you go hospital based and want to advance your career there. The medic tech programs at NY Methodist and SVCMC are both easy enough to pass, you get out what you put into it. LaGuardia also has a non degree option, I think, and you might get credits for time served in the program.

You could always knock out an RN Assosciates while you wait for FDNY EMS. As an RN, you can challenge the medic and get your card that way. With FDNY EMS' schedule, it'll be difficult to impossible to go back to school, unless you work T1's. That's only if they do KVO and you can volunteer for OT to avoid mandations. If you have your RN, you'll always have options. Many who work for FDNY EMS are "stuck" at that job, not having any other education/skills. You could go to a hospital FT, but then you'll pay more in medical insurance, have a 401k/403b instead of a pension, and likely have no union protection. When you work in undesireable working conditions, you can be more ballsy with the bosses if you have other options available to you.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, the Corona VAC gets out a lot, and sees some good stuff. I used to run with them a lot when I was on 46 Young. I had some really good times, and saw a lot of freaky stuff when I worked T1's there. It's a shame that 46Y's CSL got relocated to QB across the street from the remains of St. John's Hosp (bankrupt thanks in large part to uncompensated cases).


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I still cant understand the reasoning behind the pay rate at FDNY its quite sickning.


----------

